# Interesting article



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Found this article so thought it may interest those who have never used Yoghurt

The point was the probiotics in live yogurt cultures make sure your pet’s gut stays healthy. Turns out, it can even reduce gas in your pooch if that’s a problem. 



Here’s what you need to know about yogurt:

• Only feed the plain type. Flavored yogurts can have a lot of sugar that your pet doesn’t need.

• You can feed a teaspoon a day to a small dog (under 10 lbs.) or a tablespoon or two to a larger dog. Sammy’s about 30 lbs. I usually give him a tablespoon with his kibble. 

• It’s low in calories so if you’re concerned about maintaining your dog’s healthy weight it’s a good option for taste treat without adding a lot of calories. 

• Besides adding a spoonful or two to kibble, you can also freeze it in ice cube trays for a refreshing treat on a hot day.


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

that's a great tip!  thank you!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I never thought of that. 
I'm fairly certain my dogs would eat it with little coaxing ( could be said about every substance on earth).

I eat Greek Yogurt - the extra protein shouldn't be a problem, do you think ?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I love the freezing tip!! That's a great idea!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Alan i'm not sure about the greek yoghurt does it have live cultures in it ? If not you will have to change your yoghurts and share it with the dogs All i can say is it worked on Simba (oldie ) with his wind (You know what i mean !!!!!!) kept blaming it on the husband.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Cheese gives Zippy the runs, I wonder if yogurt would do the same. Maybe not. I should give it a try. I like the freezing idea if it turns out that he can eat it. I was looking at "Frosty Paws" in the grocery store but didn't like the ingredient list. Frozen yogurt cubes would be a much better alternative.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Greek Yogurt is exactly as regular yogurt, with about twice the protein content.

It's a bit smoother and creamier as a result of the processing, and it's also 
a different taste ( some will say ).

I haven't had too much problem with the dogs and wind, but I think in general health terms it could only be good for them ( in moderation ) !


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

The nonfat Greek yogurt is fine; it's also an excellent sour cream substitute for Mexican food or any other recipe that calls for sour cream (paprikash, stroganoff, etc.) for people food. You can also use chewable acidophilus with bifidus tablets if you prefer to avoid the lactose...I've been using these for years, and it's a great way to clear up an icky tummy!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My lab had horrible gas a pup and I gave him yogurt. Works wonders let me tell you!!!


----------

